# T5 fixture availability



## sdk.catfish (Oct 23, 2021)

I have recently moved and have to rebuild my orchid habitat. Previosly I used all T5 fixtures and with the exception of ballests burning out too soon thought they provided good light. I can't seem to find anywhere (Home Depot, Menards. Lowes etc.) that carry fixtures anymore. All going to LED lighting I suppose but the lumen output doesn't appear to be the same. I'm looking for both 4' and 2' double light fixtures. I can find the bulbs just fine, but no fixtures. Can any one point me in the right direction. Thank you


----------



## chris20 (Oct 23, 2021)

I’ve gotten them from littlegreenhouse.com


----------



## Ray (Oct 24, 2021)

Take a look at the LED lamps sold by theorchidhobbyist.com.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 24, 2021)

I have some fixtures in the basement from my aquariums. I’m coming up empty on fish/aquarium mail order places (Thatpetplace.com. Search). Craigslist for aquarium equipment?


----------



## skirincich (Oct 24, 2021)

I would give you mine if you lived in the Boston area. Some with LED light experience have suggested that lumen output may not be the best way to evaluate LED lights.


----------



## chris20 (Oct 24, 2021)

Now you can get T5 LED tubes that are interchangeable with the fluorescents. I bought some but haven’t had a chance to use them yet.


----------



## abax (Oct 24, 2021)

If you're reasonably good Do It Yourself, you can make fixtures for LED grow lights
yourself quite cheaply.


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 25, 2021)

I’d second Ray’s suggestion. They have fully wired waterproof ‘tubes that plug and play (light?). The wiring and plugs allow you to daisy chain multiple “tubes’ together as a single connected array.


----------

